# what species?



## piranadon (Sep 9, 2005)

not exactly sure what species my piranha is, can anyone tell me? and about how big do they get?


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Not sure, but maybe a spilo?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would say Spilo and not Maculatus, because of the clear eyes







Maybe you have better response in the ID section


----------



## piranadon (Sep 9, 2005)

DepH said:


> Not sure, but maybe a spilo?
> [snapback]1194022[/snapback]​


yea thats what i thought to any idea how big they get


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea looks like a spilo to me.

they grow to about 12" and take quite a while to get there. grow faster than rhoms and other slow growing serra's but your still looking at like 3 or 4 years probabaly.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This is your 2nd thread.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

rchan11 said:


> This is your 2nd thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and neither one is in the right place.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

S. maculatus or S. spilopleura, I'd say.
Any chance you can get a closer picture that also shows the tail fin? And what color are the eyes?

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## piranadon (Sep 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> S. maculatus or S. spilopleura, I'd say.
> Any chance you can get a closer picture that also shows the tail fin? And what color are the eyes?
> 
> *_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*
> [snapback]1194333[/snapback]​


heres more pics and my bad for posting in the wrong section im a newbie to this site thanks for all the info so far


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a Mac.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. maculatus


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DEF a MAC... must be an agressive fish !


----------



## piranadon (Sep 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> DEF a MAC... must be an agressive fish !
> [snapback]1195282[/snapback]​


yea he's real agressive i think he likes people to because he will be hiding behind his rock and when i come in and just sit there it looks like he wants to play he swims around all crazy.. goes nuts over socks and fingers and if you put ur face up to it and pull back he plays like hide and seek love that fish


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

nice one, looks just like mine. how big do the macs get?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

clarence said:


> nice one, looks just like mine. how big do the macs get?[snapback]1196344[/snapback]​


10-12", although specimen larger than 8" are rare.

So this is an S. maculatus.
ID complete


----------

